# Zoonotic illnesses and budgies



## Mipha (Jul 16, 2018)

Anyone know anything about catching illnesses from budgies in particular? I'm having trouble finding anything online.

A few weeks ago my budgie scratched me for the first time. It was just a little surface scratch that scabbed up that same day, so I ignored it. But two nights later I started freaking out because I remembered you could catch stuff from animals. I'm fine, obviously, but this got me thinking about zoonotic illnesses.

I couldn't find anything on parakeets online. The most I found was about parrots in general, usually concerning parrot bites. I don't think that really applies to budgies, though. I've been bitten hard by my budgie once (actually, that same day I was scratched) and it hurts, but I imagine they can't do much damage like macaws can.

One source said that if a bird scratches you, it's usually okay unless you haven't had a tetanus shot recently. But that's all I could find on scratches. 

When should you see the doctor when your birds injure you? Can scratches be dangerous or just bites? Do you wait or do you go instantly? It sounds silly, but I'm a hypochondriac so this worries me. I never gave much thought to zoonotic illnesses besides Psittacosis. I want to get into other bird species like chickens and pigeons in the future, but now I'm scared I'll get some terrible disease from a bird scratch.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Since birds are reptiles and not mammals, they don't have many diseases that can transfer to humans. 

Psittacosis is the exception, also known as avian flu. It's most commonly seen in poultry and those kind of birds, but if pet birds are exposed to it they also can have it. However, the cure is relatively simple for humans. 

Besides, if your little one has been given a clean bill of health from the vet, then there's no reason to worry 

So generally speaking, there's nothing to worry about


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Birds are relatively clean animals when compared to mammals. Like Star said above, don’t worry. 

I have known a person who had contracted Psittacosis, and from what I hear it can make humans extremely ill. That’s why it’s taken so seriously. Luckily, the disease is not running rampant in our pet bird population.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

:iagree: with Julie's post above, I should have clarified that Psittacosis is indeed dangerous to humans but it is a well-known illness that isn't fatal when treated :thumbup:


----------

